# Thank you Mack's Prairie Wings and Delta Waterfowl!!!



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Delta Waterfowl posted a picture of my daughter while banding ducks with the West Dakota Waterfowlers (Minot Chapter of Delta Waterfowl). I believe it was in the last 2007/first 2008 issue. Anyway Mack's called our house this morning and said they were going to send a package with some stuff for my daughter since she was wearing one of their hats. Then when they heard one of our other daughters in the background they said they would send some stuff for all of our kids. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In these tough economic times I think that is pretty kick azz of Mack's Priaire Wings to recognize her for wearing one of their hats. Not sure how they got our number but I am still blown away!!!

So thank you again to Mack's, Delta Waterfowl and the West Dakota Waterfowlers for all you do when it comes to our youth!! I am sure my kids will remember this forever as will my wife and I!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is pretty gracious of them! Even through these hard economic times, they go ABOVE AND BEYOND for their customers. I know they are my 1st choice when ordering hunting stuff.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Awsome! Its a good thing it wasn't you in the picture! You would have been hearing from there lawyers instead! Sueing!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Awsome! Its a good thing it wasn't you in the picture! You would have been hearing from there lawyers instead! Sueing!


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

wow that is really cool, and props to you for getting yours kids involved in the outdoors. We must all remember youth is the future and my hat is off to you!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, they just picked up a big spender in North Dakota, I'm sure they will get money back and more from you Leo!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Where's Leo been? I miss him. Must be out helping the habitat. Sure is a good guy and his passion for the sport in far more than I have ever seen in another person


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

He had a difference of opinions with the owner of the site and was given the boot.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Really???? Thats too bad....... Ive never met a man that has every been more into the sport of waterfowling and is actually out there to better the environment and sport rather than worry about himself


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

USSapper said:


> Really???? Thats too bad....... Ive never met a man that has every been more into the sport of waterfowling and is actually out there to better the environment and sport rather than worry about himself


There was something about it in the supporting members forum, but he will be missed on the site that's for sure.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I heard bit's and pieces.... here I thought he "sold out"?


----------



## OverLord (Jan 16, 2009)

Macks is a very cool store, Ive been there quite a bit. You can bring your dog in and blow calls as loud as you want. BUSY BUSY during hunting season.


----------

